

Ask HN: Is your startup being turned around by Microsoft? - hoodoof

Are you starting to consider using Microsoft tools or services as a result of their recent moves to be more focused on providing what people actually want?<p>Would you consider using Windows 10?<p>Would you consider doing open source development on Visual Studio?<p>Would you consider using Linux running on the Azure platform?<p>I&#x27;m curious (and not in any way connected with Microsoft) to know if Microsoft&#x27;s efforts are working.<p>For me, I have bought a PC and will install Windows again for the first time in 10 years.  Maybe it will be a good experience although I&#x27;m pretty meh on the fact that the registry remains.<p>I&#x27;m also going to give Visual Studio a try.<p>I&#x27;m also definitely going to have a dig around Azure and see how it stacks up against AWS, Google and the others.
======
ramon
AWS is the leader in Cloud Services, checkout their full portfolio against
Azure and see the diference. Azure doesn't have enough IPv4 and it has been
constantly been using international IPv4, since they came in late in the ball
game.

Checkout Developing in Ubuntu againt developing in Windows 10 to see the
difference, if you like it then try a MacOS, it's certainly the best
performance and stability in any Dev's work OS.

Best of luck in Windows dough :), been there.

~~~
hoodoof
>>checkout their full portfolio against Azure

I don't need 99% of what AWS does. The critical things needed are virtual
machines, device block storage and object storage. All the rest is nice to
have.

I already use a Mac and I'd rather drink motor oil than use Linux as a
desktop. I do use Linux however as a server.

